# ماهو الجهاز المسؤل عن اضائة وانقطاع ضوء اسطبات السيارة بشكل متكرر...افيدوني ولو بالقليل؟



## ahmed4395 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

اكيد الكل يعرف لمبات الاسطبات كيف تضئ وتنطفئ بشكل متكرر ومستمر عند تشغيلها!!!
ماهو الجهاز المسؤل عن ذلك؟؟؟اكيد في جهاز يقوم بالتوصيل ومن ثم يفصل ومن ثم يوصل... وهكذا... هل يتواجد هذا الجهاز او القطعة في محلات قطع الغيار؟؟؟ما اسمها؟
اريد استخدامة لهون السيارة (البوري) لجهاز الانذار...واستخدامة لأغراض اخرى...هل يصح ذلك؟
اتمنى الرد...
والف الف الف شكر لكم....


----------



## ahmed4395 (14 ديسمبر 2010)

الف شكر لكم


----------



## important (14 ديسمبر 2010)

إذا كنت تقصد إضاءة الفليشر 

فالقطعة المسؤلة عن القطع والوصل هو المرحل ( relay )

لا اعلم في الحقيقة كيف تريد إستخدامه ولكن لو أردت شروحات عن كيفية عمل المرحل فالمنتدى يزخر بمثل هذه المواضيع 

لك التقدير


----------



## العقاب الهرم (15 ديسمبر 2010)

الجهاز بسيط جدا وهو عبارة عن مفتاح او سوتش ضغير مثبت امام بدال الفرامل وبه فحمة
عندما تضغط بدال الفرامل تتحرر الفحمة وتبرز خارج السوتش بفعل الياى وفى هذه الحالة توصل الكهرباء الى نور الاسطوب وعندما تحرر البدال يتحرك للاعلى فيضغط الفحمة عكس قوى الياى ويفصل التيار .. وبالصور ادناه تتضح لك الصورة ..


----------



## ابوسهل الجديد (15 ديسمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
مع احترامي لردود الاخوان الا ان كل ماطرحوه بعيد كل البعد عن ماتقصده 
الجهاز المسئول عن تقطيع الاضاءة هو جهاز يسمى عندنا بالسعودية (فلشر) فكرة عمله مشابهة للثرمستات يوضع داخل علبة صغيرة يقوم بالفصل والوصل عند ارتفاع حرارة الشريحة عند مررور التيار من خلاله مما يؤدي فصل مرور التيار ثم يعود الى وضعه الاصلي فيوصل الدائرة من جديد وهو الذي يصدر صوت عن تشغيلة(تك-تك-تك)عند الرغبة في الانعطاف لليمين او اليسار او تشغيل اضاءة التحذير.
كما يوجد فلشر عند اصحاب الالكترونيات يمكن الاستفادة منه للغرض الذي تريد.
**ملاحظة
الفلشر الموجود في السيارات يتطلب استخدام مرحل(ريلاي)عند الرغبة باستخدامه بحيث يكون الفلشر هو من يقوم بأعطاء الاشارة للمرحل(الرلاي) بالفصل والوصل........وللجميع تحياتي


----------



## العقاب الهرم (16 ديسمبر 2010)

ابوسهل الجديد قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> مع احترامي لردود الاخوان الا ان كل ماطرحوه بعيد كل البعد عن ماتقصده
> الجهاز المسئول عن تقطيع الاضاءة هو جهاز يسمى عندنا بالسعودية (فلشر) فكرة عمله مشابهة للثرمستات يوضع داخل علبة صغيرة يقوم بالفصل والوصل عند ارتفاع حرارة الشريحة عند مررور التيار من خلاله مما يؤدي فصل مرور التيار ثم يعود الى وضعه الاصلي فيوصل الدائرة من جديد وهو الذي يصدر صوت عن تشغيلة(تك-تك-تك)عند الرغبة في الانعطاف لليمين او اليسار او تشغيل اضاءة التحذير.
> كما يوجد فلشر عند اصحاب الالكترونيات يمكن الاستفادة منه للغرض الذي تريد.
> ...



وعليكم السلام اخى
حسب ما فهمت ان الاخ يقصد بالاسطبات ال stop light وليس انوار الانعطاف
ولكننى اخطات فهمه - فاشكرك على التوضيح


ahmed4395 قال:


> اكيد الكل يعرف لمبات الاسطبات


----------

